# Call of Duty WAW "Unhandled exception caught" (dx error) FIX



## RockmasteR

Hello all,
I know that a lot of people have problems with COD WAW and especially the annoying directx error "Unhandled exception caught".

It appears that this problem is caused by Sound Cards, so there is a fix for it, it worked for me so I hope it'll help you :

1. go to My Computer
2. View System Info
3. Hardware
4. Device Manager
5. select Sound, Video, Game Controllers
6. DISABLE Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio device

if you don't have Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio device, try to disable your Creative sound card or any PCI sound card and only keep the integrated sound card (realtek HD for example).

and now go to Control Panel --> Sounds and Audio Devices, under speaker settings, choose Advanced , then click on performance, move the Hardware acceleration meter to the second option (decrease it) "Basic Acceleration"

under Sample rate conversion quality put the meter on the middle

now be sure to use these settings for the Sound card that you are using.
if you only have one card, just try to apply these settings on it, even if it's a PCI card


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Make sure if you have disabled your PCI sound card that your on-board sound has not been disabled in the BIOS (Enter BIOS and find a submenu like Intergrated Peripherals might be something like AC' 97 Audio) and change the speaker jacks to the appropriate ports on the back of your PC.


----------



## RockmasteR

Thanks for the tip :smile:


----------

